# MMM Free online offer



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have register with Pocketmags for the MMM free online offer.

However, I cannot find how to access it to read it.

Help, please.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try the instructions below.

https://pocketmags.com/help-and-faq...-edition-what-devices-does-pocketmags-work-on

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Worked for me Geoff, just clicked the 'Read' button circled in the pic below.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Terry 

How did you get to the paage in your thumbnail?

Maybe my problem is I only have W7 - because it says W8 or 10

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Once registration completed it automatically appeared, I'm using an iPad with Safari and it appeared on a HTML 5 l Pocketmags tab.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try logging into Pocketmags with your registration details and then click on 'My Library'.

That should bring up your MMM mag, then just click 'Read'.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> How did you get to the paage in your thumbnail?
> 
> ...


Yeah just checked and no mention of Win7 :surprise:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gotta be a catch.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Yeah just checked and no mention of Win7 :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Terry

Thanks to your help I did get it up on the screen but the typeface has to be enlarged and then one has to scroll up/down and left right and that is on a 17" laptop.

Not for me I am afraid.

Sorry to have disturbed you.

I have not yet seen a Kindle that I can read a book on without scrolling - but have not searched extensively. Is there one that gives a whole page on the screen in reasonable type size?

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My kindle paperwhite, and all other previous kindles, show a page on the screen, no scrolling.

What are you doing wrong Geoff?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah something not right we have several Kindles including Paperwhite, Fire and also iPads with Kindle apps, full page displayed on all with the option to increase font size to suit.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> My kindle paperwhite, and all other previous kindles, show a page on the screen, no scrolling.
> 
> What are you doing wrong Geoff?


Jean

I do not have a Kindle - I just looked at the only one they had in the shop, which did not have big enough script for me on full page.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

As Terry says Geoff, you can increase the font size to suit.


----------

